# Building a High end Gaming pc.Need Advice on Psu.



## IAMSAM (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok guys..So Im building a pc with these parts
Cpu: Intel Core i7 4770k
Ram: 8gb ddr3
Gpu: Gtx 760

Which Power supply would be suitable for this build?
A corsair cx 600 or should i get the cx750?

Please Reply


----------



## buildzoid (Feb 1, 2014)

The PC is for gaming so why are you getting a i7 4770K when the i5 4670K will be just as good and you could spend more on the GPU and get an R9 280X as for the PSU the CX600 is good in all cases even if you get an i5 4670K and the R9 280X.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 1, 2014)

If you can afford it, get the 750, it gives you a bit of breathing room for upgrades then.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Feb 1, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> The PC is for gaming so why are you getting a i7 4770K when the i5 4670K will be just as good and you could spend more on the GPU and get an R9 280X as for the PSU the CX600 is good in all cases even if you get an i5 4670K and the R9 280X.


 
^^ 200% correct if only using for gaming.


----------



## tokyoduong (Feb 1, 2014)

IAMSAM said:


> Ok guys..So Im building a pc with these parts
> Cpu: Intel Core i7 4770k
> Ram: 8gb ddr3
> Gpu: Gtx 760
> ...



Your systems sounds like it will only draw about 300W or less at load for stock speeds.

You only need a CX500.



> If you can afford it, get the 750, it gives you a bit of breathing room for upgrades then.



Bad advice! He can do 2X 760 SLI on a CX600 easily.

I ran a CX430 for over a year with 3570k and a 7850. I even OC'd it and still didn't come close to max out the PSU.

You want to keep your load power at around 50-80% of the PSU's max rating.

Go to techpowerup and look for power consumptions of hardware at load.


Ok, some people here are ridiculous with the comments. "what if there's a surge?" Seriously? a surge is external and you need a surge protector, not a bigger power supply. 

"I would not recommend going for 300-400w range" Wow really?, must be why I told him to get the 500W to be safe even for upgrades later in a single GPU config. 600W for Xfire/SLI. The person chose a 760gtx, not a 770 or 780. The 500W will do fine powering those anyways. This is not the 480GTX pulling 300W by itself.

Buying 750W PSU is a waste of money. I would rather stick with the 500-600W and save that money when it dies or get a better GPU. 750W and above PSUs are for high end systems with OCs.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 1, 2014)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151094
Or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151096

But if you can afford it a 750w one..  A lot other brands use Seasonic as they are one of the best although these 3rd party ones tend to cheapen the PSU some times and best way around that is if you want the best buy the best..

Some watts over is always good as it be less strain on the PSU.


----------



## Bugler (Feb 2, 2014)

Another reason to go over the wattage is that as the PSU (namely the caps) ages the wattage goes down so you'd want some in reserve to keep going after years of use.

Also I always buy Seasonic/Seasonic made PSUs.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 2, 2014)

650w is fine even if you Crossfire 2 x GTX760. But get a better PSU like the HX RM or even TX, AX. Or Seasonic G or X Series. If you not going to Crossfire in the future get the  Seasonic G550w. And I say keep the 4770. There is some benefit with gaming just not enough to justify a $100 bill. But go for it


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 2, 2014)

If you are going to be spending that kind of money on hardware, put a bit more into the PSU.

Seasonic X650 would be perfect IMO.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 2, 2014)

I say get the biggest PSU you can afford within reason.  I don't get this trend recently in recommending low wattage units, there really is no benefit to that.  When I'm buying a power supply I'm buying one that is going to last.  A good power supply is something that will last several CPU/GPU generations.  A power supply has the potential to be the longest lasting part you buy.  And you never know what the next generation will bring.  Right now we have GPUs that are modest with power consumption(well not the 290X), but next generation we could be another Fermi.  I don't see much point in buying a 500w power supply now, only to have to replace it when the next generation of GPUs come out.  My HX850 has already seen 3 GPU generations, it is 5 years old at this point, and still running strong to the point I expect to get another at least 2 years out of it.  I didn't need a 850w power supply when I bought it, my HD4890s didn't need it.  However, I was certainly glad I had it when I upgraded to the GTX470s.  Now I'm on GTX670s and I don't really need it again, but I'm still glad I have it.

Of course you'll hear people say: "ZOMG!  Power supplies are so much more efficient if they are loaded to close to 50% load. Don't buy too big of a power supply!"  And I say: "BullS***!" The difference between 50% load and 20% load on an 80+ certified unit is at most 3%. The CX750 the OP is considering is actually only about 2% difference.  In the grand scheme of things that is nothing.  To give you an example of how little difference this makes lets assume you run the computer 24/7 at 350W load over an entire year.  A 3% difference in efficiency amounts to about 10.5w difference in power drawn from the wall.  At the average cost of electricity in the US that amounts to about $11 cost over the course of a year.  And since most don't run their PCs full load 24/7, most of the time the computer is idling in the 100w range, that cost is actually a lot less.  But worst case $11 difference.  I say buy the bigger unit, know it will last you a good long time, skip the Starbucks a couple times, and call it even.

So if the OP isn't sure, I'm saying get the CX750.


----------



## Asylum (Feb 2, 2014)

Something like this would set you up for the long run at a great price.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139029&ignorebbr=1


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 2, 2014)

tokyoduong said:


> Your systems sounds like it will only draw about 300W or less at load for stock speeds.
> 
> You only need a CX500.
> 
> ...




Looks like I was right


----------



## AsRock (Feb 2, 2014)

tokyoduong said:


> Your systems sounds like it will only draw about 300W or less at load for stock speeds.
> 
> You only need a CX500.
> 
> ...



My system only uses 280w max in game's but there be no chance i would run it on a 300-400w psu.  And there is other factors which  newtekie1 was on about too. And knowing how well my last Seasonics did my new one will serve me over it's 7 year warranty. 

And when you start a system of you want to always make sure PSU can take the surge too.. Less strain on the psu and less heat from it as well just a win win so i find a 750w a nice place to be as it leaves all my options open...


----------



## Bugler (Feb 2, 2014)

Makes lot of sense. I calculated mine at 324 watts draw so my 520w covered it very nicely. I have no need to add to it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 3, 2014)

AsRock said:


> i find a 750w a nice place to be as it leaves all my options open...



I agree, I don't put anything less than a 750w in any of my rigs, I usually stick between 750 and 850w as the sweet spot.  Higher than that and the price starts to skyrocket.  Even my APU rig with no dedicated GPU has an HX850 in it.


----------



## Vario (Feb 3, 2014)

A Seasonic made (check Johnny Guru reviews) 600 watt 80 bronze that is modular is usually $50-100, and usually one of them is on sale for $60, you just have to hunt around, thats what I would recommend doing.


----------



## theo2021 (Feb 3, 2014)

RM 650 or 750 ,GS 700, Enermax Revolution 650 or 730,Seasonic G Series 650 my advice get a good psu you may use it for years and if you prefer modular.

About you gpu get the gtx 770 and get an i5


----------

